
MinUnit: a minimal unit testing framework for C - Tomte
http://www.jera.com/techinfo/jtns/jtn002.html
======
throwaway2016a
I would love to see how this compares to "check"
[https://libcheck.github.io/check/](https://libcheck.github.io/check/)

~~~
phzn
minunit is 3 lines of code [1], two macros and an extern. and shows just how
little is needed to put together a unit test framework.

[1]
[http://www.jera.com/techinfo/jtns/jtn002.html#Source_Code](http://www.jera.com/techinfo/jtns/jtn002.html#Source_Code)

